# Hasi’s Waiting Thread - Kids Have Arrived!



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well! I figure it’s time to put up Hasi’s waiting thread, as she’s now due in just about a month. Time sure flies lately!! Holy moley.

Hasi (HA-see, rhymes with bossy lol) is around 3/4 Alpine and 1/4 Kiko. We bought her as a six day old bottle baby (her mama rejected her), because our first doe had just had a single stillborn buckling and seemed really depressed, and we thought maybe she would adopt her and feel better.

Of course we learned very quickly that adopting other does’ kids is not exactly a common feature in goats. So Hasi grew up in our house. Lol

Hasi is a bit of a jerk, especially to the smaller goats, but we still love her. She’s very friendly with people (most of the time) and she made a gallon of milk a day at her peak as a first timer. She had her first set of kids as a yearling and I haven’t bred her again until this season, because get this - she’s been in milk for nearly three years straight!! I figured I’d just keep milking her until she started to dry up on her own, because her babies can’t be registered and it’s harder to find good homes for them, so I figure the fewer kids the better. And the girl just kept on going!! Finally started to decrease her production this past fall, so I decided to breed her to Murphy and see how his great milk lines would mix with her astonishing production.

Here’s her royal highness:



























I’m so excited to see if she produces even more milk this time, with this being her second time kidding. We shall see!! Kids should be born around March 15.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! At least her kids should sell better if you can say their dam milked through for three years!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That is a fabulous trait she has there!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

That’s what I’m thinking too!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great job, Hasi, providing milk for 3 years! I bet you can do even better on your second freshening!
I like her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😉


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh she is certainly a looker! I would love to get some longer lactation traits into my herd. I can't wait to see her babies! I bet they'll have some adorable airplane ears. 😙


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh yes! I should dig up a picture of her daughter from her first kidding. I’ve become friends with the lady I sold her to so I’ve been able to keep up with her. Gorgeous girl with very cute ears!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s is beautiful! Milking for 3 years is amazing! I didn’t know alpines milked that long! Looking forward to seeing her kiddos!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

That's awesome! Those are the traits I'm going for with my girls. I don't care if they're registered or not. I want the milk! Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> She’s is beautiful! Milking for 3 years is amazing! I didn’t know alpines milked that long! Looking forward to seeing her kiddos!


I don’t think it’s necessarily a normal Alpine trait - we just got lucky!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> That's awesome! Those are the traits I'm going for with my girls. I don't care if they're registered or not. I want the milk! Can't wait to see her kids!


I’m excited too! I wonder what color they will be. Her first were black with the Swiss markings (the buck was almost solid black). Murphy has some similar color tones to Hasi but I’m pretty sure the genes for his coloring are completely different from hers.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Feira426 said:


> I’m excited too! I wonder what color they will be. Her first were black with the Swiss markings (the buck was almost solid black). Murphy has some similar color tones to Hasi but I’m pretty sure the genes for his coloring are completely different from hers.


That will be so fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hasi update! I grabbed some new photos today but forgot to put them on here until just now lol. If I calculated right she’s due March 16th, so just a little over two weeks to go.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So pretty! Tell her to come on and kid those babies, Pumpkin needs some playmates!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> Hasi update! I grabbed some new photos today but forgot to put them on here until just now lol. If I calculated right she’s due March 16th, so just a little over two weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 224034
> 
> ...


Gosh she is just drop dead gorgeous. So pretty! That belly is getting big


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

What a pretty doe! Exciting to see what she’ll produce this year. I wonder if she’ll milk for another 3 years or more this time!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> So pretty! Tell her to come on and kid those babies, Pumpkin needs some playmates!
> 
> View attachment 224040


Ah! She’s just so cute!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

McCarthyFarms said:


> What a pretty doe! Exciting to see what she’ll produce this year. I wonder if she’ll milk for another 3 years or more this time!


That would be amazing!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, we’re six days from Hasi’s due date. Her udder finally started filling noticeably - but I couldn’t grab a photo because my phone was inside charging. 😕

Her ligaments are softening too. I can _almost_ reach around her tail with my fingers. 

I have a long job today, almost an hour from home. My family is home to check on her but they’ve never had to help with a kidding without me before. So I’m hoping she doesn’t go for another day at least. Tomorrow we’re expecting rain and cold, so she’ll probably wait until then, right? 😆 For once, I hope so. After today, I’m off work for at least a week. 

Come on girl, at least wait until I’m home. Maybe while you’re at it, wait until the cold snap passes. It’ll be so much nicer to have your babies on Sunday! Or even Monday! Should be beautiful weather then.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They can call me if they need to, I’m home today. 
Praying she holds off for you though. Is the bathroom ready ….just in case LOL🤣😂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

More bathroom babies! 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh yeah, this coming weather will be perfect for babies. Maybe she’ll go during the coldest part of the weekend just to get the special treatment Suki got!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hahaha!

She only gets the bathroom if she goes in the middle of the night tomorrow. I think any other time she’ll be okay outside. 

@GoofyGoat - thanks so much!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> She only gets the bathroom if she goes in the middle of the night tomorrow. I think any other time she’ll be okay outside.
> 
> @GoofyGoat - thanks so much!


No problem 😉😀


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Evening check revealed a still-only-slightly-full udder and... I’m not sure on the ligaments. I haven’t quite figured those out yet. But she’s very mushy! I’m gonna keep the window cracked tonight just in case, but I don’t think it’ll be tonight.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I don’t think it’s gonna be today - whew! I’m so glad hahaha. It’s coooooold!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any updates?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Just went out for one final check. I still feel ligaments (I think) and her udder hasn’t really filled much more, so I think we’re actually going to NOT kid in the cold/rain this time. Yay! Next week we have highs in the 70s and lows in the 40s, so that will be a really nice time for kidding!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like Tuesday would be the best day for kidding weather wise, so fingers crossed she waits.🤞


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Day 146 belly pics!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Also, Hasi’s daughter kidded triplets last night! Two does and a buck.









I sold Feather at a discount in exchange for dibs on a future doeling. I’ve kinda got my eye on that reddish doeling in the back. 😍 I don’t really neeeed more goats right now though. I had a plan. Five keeper does. That was my plan.

But look at her! So cute! And good milking genes behind her. And what color even is she? She’s gorgeous.

Agh, she even has blue eyes.

Aaaaaagh!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Pretty sure you need that little girl. She's gorgeous


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hasi is looking so round! That doeling looks very hard to pass up. 😙


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! Pretty sure you need that little girl. She's gorgeous


Yep, I agree!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hahaha, you guys are bad for me! 😆🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Her highness Hasi is so big!!! 😮 

The little doeling needs to come to your place.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations on the kids! They are beautiful! Hasi is looking huge!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I think you NEED that little red doeling! 🤣😁🥰😂 She has to come home with you!
Hasi’s looking great, it’ll be soon…C’mon Hasi let’s see those hostages!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Hasi’s belly is so big. She’s such a great doe. I still can’t believe she stayed in milk for 3 years after her first freshening. Incredible. And I think that little red doe is saying she wants to go live with grandma. Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I even like that Red Doeling.very nice. Hasi is what breed again? I like the way she is marked. Is she a larger breed? I didnt know does could stay in milk even a year. But I dont have dairy. Thats amazing.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I even like that Red Doeling.very nice. Hasi is what breed again? I like the way she is marked. Is she a larger breed? I didnt know does could stay in milk even a year. But I dont have dairy. Thats amazing.


Hasi’s an unregisterable mix, unfortunately. I sure wish I could register her!! If I remember right, her sire was a registered Alpine and her mother was half unregistered Alpine and half Kiko.

But since she’s been such a good milker I should still be able to find homes for kids pretty easy this year! There are plenty of people out there who don’t care about registration. I’m one of them honestly - I just want good goats! But I’m trying to do _mostly_ registered animals because I figure kids will be more desirable if they’re able to be registered, and I really try hard to find all my kids good homes.

We got super lucky with Hasi - we bought her as a dam-rejected bottle baby to try to give her to my sad May, who had just kidded a stillborn single and was very upset about not having a baby (we were new to goats and didn’t know yet that this rarely works). Hasi was just born at exactly the right time - there were only a couple of very young doelings available in the area when we needed her, and she was the cutest of the available ones. 😆 I think we paid $60 for her. May didn’t want her of course, so she grew up in our house, went shopping with us... the whole nine yards.

She’s a great doe. Her one downside is she is a real bully to the other goats (that’s how she got her title, Hasi the Bossy 🤣) and even though she’s friendly with people most of the time, a couple of times she’s just suddenly gotten quite rough with us. I can handle her pretty well, but I watch my children very carefully around her now.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Snagged an udder pic this morning! It’s definitely filling.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

I think you’ve come to the wrong place if you want to be convinced to NOT keep that pretty doeling 

Come on, Hasi! Surely she has to pop soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree☝! I have both registered & non. To me ,its what you want or need of that goat. I keep the ones I prefer, and sell the rest. The ones sold are good. I just cant keep all the goats.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Such a big belly!! I love her pretty face. I def would keep her grandaughter, such lovely milking genetics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Things are happening! We had a storm front blow in, so I went to check Hasi and feed early in case of downpours later. Her udder is easily twice as full as it was yesterday, and I can’t find the tail ligaments. Also, fun side note, her back end is so loose some pee squirted out when she sneezed. 🤣

I’m having trouble uploading my pics for some reason. I’ll try again in a bit.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hmm. I can still see kid movement. So maybe we’re not as close as I was thinking. Don’t people say that kids stop wiggling around like 12 hours before kidding?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> Hmm. I can still see kid movement. So maybe we’re not as close as I was thinking. Don’t people say that kids stop wiggling around like 12 hours before kidding?


I’ve seen kids move around just minutes before popping out. Especially with multiples. So, I wouldn’t count on that. 
my guess she’s starting prelabor and waiting for after midnight babies😉 Doe code ya know lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy kidding!💝


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I’ve seen kids move around just minutes before popping out. Especially with multiples. So, I wouldn’t count on that.
> my guess she’s starting prelabor and waiting for after midnight babies😉 Doe code ya know lol.


That’s good to know! My gut was saying tonight but then I saw those wiggles and started second guessing myself. I’ll be sure and do regular checks tonight!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding! Hope all goes well.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

So exciting! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding! Poor girl can't hold her bladder any more 😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wishing you both a smooth kidding!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Still no contractions yet, so we’ll see. She’s reeeeally sporting that broken tail look right now lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here’s some pics from earlier when I couldn’t get them to upload. 


The loose rear:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









—-

Look at this smile! She’s so excited for her kids to get here. 🤣
J/k - she was chewing lol








—-

Udder is waaaay fuller than yesterday!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lookin good!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So I’m on baby watch and checking every 2-3 hours tonight. Still haven’t seen a contraction yet, but that’s okay. 

I have a question. While I was sitting with Hasi earlier watching for contractions, she peed and it smelled weird. Really sweet. I have ketone strips and might try to test her in the morning if she still smells odd or starts acting strange, but at least tonight she’s eating super well and acting completely normal, so I’m a bit thrown off by that.

I did some looking and found one older post on the forum claiming that does’ pee smells sweet right before kidding. Have any of you experienced this?

Alternatively, his anyone had a doe in ketosis eating like a... idk, what eats a lot? A teenage boy? A body builder? She ate a whole flake of alfalfa hay this evening by herself, except for some of the stems. 

I just don’t know what to make of it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She’ll go today! Yay Hasi! 
Can’t wait to see who you’re hiding in there. 🐐🐐😊


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Just finished feeding and checking. Had a reeeeally good feel and I still can’t find ligaments, so I’m leaving her in the stall today. Oh man! I’m so excited. My whole family have official guesses on number of kids, genders, and order of birth, and if one of us guesses right they’re going to get some kind of prize (we never quite sorted out what prize lol). I was feeling bold so I said three girls! Watch her have two giant bucklings. 😆


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Regarding the sweet smelling pee: I noticed that a day or two before Sil kidded. But couldn't tell if the smell was from her or from the cows in the neighboring stall. It was cold, so everyone was inside and peeing a lot. Since she was perky and eating, I didn't worry. It makes sense to me that the pee would smell different. There are so many hormonal and other changes happening in the body at that point. 
I used to be able to tell when our dogs were going into labor because I could smell the birth fluida.  it is a totally unique scent, and if you smell it once, you remember it.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Whoa - fascinating! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’d say the kids have dropped significantly.










Still no contractions or odd behavior yet. I’m going to keep doing two hour checks for now.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I notice the really sweet smelling pee a couple days before labor as well. I've never worried about it if they are eating well and otherwise acting normal. Just a sign they are getting close.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is eating and acting normal, nothing to worry about.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well? 
What’s Hasi doing now? Update please😉😁


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So exciting!! hope you are snuggling sweet babies right now!!

And the pic of Hasi's rear, the site gave me a "sensitive content, 18 and up only" warning


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> So exciting!! hope you are snuggling sweet babies right now!!
> 
> And the pic of Hasi's rear, the site gave me a "sensitive content, 18 and up only" warning


I got that, too!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

We have contractions! It’ll be soon.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Woohoo, go Hasi!! Fingers crossed that she has a smooth delivery to healthy kids! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Go Hasi!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Done! Three - one girl and two boys. She delivered the girl and the first boy in perfect diving position without any help at all. I pulled on the second boy a little. He was almost right but he had only one foot forward so she was having a little trouble with him.

Pics coming soon!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh, forgot to say everyone is looking good and healthy.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You got your girl! Yay and two bonus boys ….good job Hasi 🐐🐐🐐
congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats ..a doeling! Yay and 2 extra boys!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They’re still not dry yet. So dry fluffy pics will be coming later!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So cute!! They all look like their momma. 🥰


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay, yay! They look beautiful! Good job to both of you!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're beautiful!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! So sweet! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations!! They are all so beautiful!!
Great job, both of you!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Got some pics of the babies all dry and fluffy!

The doeling:








—-

The first buckling:








—-

The second buckling:









His ears are just crazy! I love it. 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awwww!!! They are Soo cute!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute! Those ears are too much! 😆


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww what cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww congrats!!! They are adorable!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww triplets! Congrats!💞💝💖


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are very cute.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So I saw something I don’t think I’ve ever seen before when Hasi was kidding, and I’ve just remembered that I wanted to ask you all about it. After the second kid was out, but before the third came, Hasi delivered a big reddish bag of liquid. What is this?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

P.S. This is mostly just for my own future reference, but if she actually took the first day she was with Murph, she kidded on day 149.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

That's a fluid bag.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Seen it with all my girls.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

What does it do?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Fluid bag for weight, but I see another “baby bubble” presenting.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Fluid bag for weight, but I see another “baby bubble” presenting.


Yes, that was this guy!









What does that mean, fluid bag for weight?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

These boys are just as cute as can be! 😍

I wish I could keep every goat lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I promise the girl is super cute too!! But she wasn’t having a very photogenic day I guess. 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The water bags help the placenta pull away from the uterine wall so it can be expelled. My guess in this case Hasi had two placentas and it just got between the kids being born.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh, I see! Thank you for explaining that!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well! Some exciting news for our little farm - I have obtained official permission from our landlord (we rent from my dad) to expand the goat herd a little. I’m SO excited!!! 😁

Our limit was five keeper goats. Now up to seven or eight has been deemed acceptable as long as we don’t overgraze the pasture and the neighbors don’t complain.

You guys! Remember my plan? My little handful of keeper does and the one new buck? Yeah, that plan is out the window. 🤣

I think what’s gonna happen is we’re going to keep _either_ Hasi’s unphotogenic doeling (I’ll try again soon to get a decent picture!) OR Feather’s blue-eyed red doeling. My daughter is in love with Hasi’s girl, so I’m guessing we’ll end up going that route, but we haven’t met Feather’s kids in person yet, so we’ll see!

But I’m super happy about it this. We have four keeper does here now, plus Pumpkin is coming in from Kessel Run when she’s old enough, so if I didn’t get the five goat limit stretched a little bit, I was gonna have to either NOT have a buck at all or sell miss Yoshi.

This way I get to keep Yoshi and get my new buck, plus retain a daughter or granddaughter from Hasi. Technically I could actually do both, but I think it would be wise to stick to seven for now and leave an empty slot for the future.

Anyway, Yyyyyaaaaaaaaayyyy!!!! More goats!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh yay! Exciting! That’s great! Yippee! Whahooooooo! 🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s great!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Beutiful


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I think I will let my younger daughter decide between the doelings. I have sold her favorite goats I think three times now? I mean, the goats are mine, but I still feel kind of bad haha. It would be nice to pick a keeper that she really likes. And I think they are both equally good options.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That's awesome news!! Super happy for you!! 💕


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! More goats are always better than less!!! 😍


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m excited you get to grow your herd a bit. And it’ll be so neat for your youngest daughter to be able to pick her favorite doeling to keep. Definitely let us know who is staying once it’s decided.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m excited you get to grow your herd a bit. And it’ll be so neat for your youngest daughter to be able to pick her favorite doeling to keep. Definitely let us know who is staying once it’s decided.


Yes, will do!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Guys! I had some free time today and got some cute pictures of the little girl (finally!).





























Look at this one - check out the pose! Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww she is a doll! 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She's a cutie with an attitude!! Love her! 🤩


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So precious! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how cute.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Her little white top is so cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That’s a happy girl🥰😍


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here’s some new pics of Hasi and the triplets! Now with NAMES!!

Finn:


















—-

Jakob (Jake)



























—-

Ameise (ah-MY-suh):


















She’s such a tiny bean! Ameise means “ant” in German. 🤣 It suits her because she’s small but tough and infinitely determined!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love all their names! Ameise is SOO adorable! 😚🐜 

Have you decided on who will be the new permanent additions to the herd?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

We’re calling the girl Mei (“my”) for short. It’s kinda funny because my first goat was Maybell, and we called her May for short - but for a time I toyed with spelling May “Mei” to make it more Japanese so it would match better with her mate Kombucha’s name.

And now we have a Mei again, only it’s pronounced different b/c it’s German.

Some fun trivia for you lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I love all their names! Ameise is SOO adorable! 😚🐜
> 
> Have you decided on who will be the new permanent additions to the herd?


Not yet!! We were busy this weekend, and my husband is working every weekday right now, so we haven’t been out to meet Feather’s babies yet. I hope we can meet them soon! I really want to get everything decided. I like feeling like I have a solid plan lol

But look what we picked up this weekend! (We were “busy” at the local reptile show lol)



















His name is Qui-Gon. ☺


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What a beauty! Qui-gon is my favorite Jedi. 😁


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Fin looks like a "HuckleBerry Fin" ears and all....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Your new python is gorgeous! Love his name too. Congratulations 😁


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute kids. 

The snake, Ugg, be careful when it gets bigger, baby goats will be in trouble.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Love the kids ears and names! Beautiful pictures!! 🥰
Ameise is sure cute! I am german, and when I read the name, I thought, hey, that looks just like Ameise, and then that was what you meant 😂. We pronounce it with emphasis on the A.
What a size difference compared to Jake!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Love the kids ears and names! Beautiful pictures!! 🥰
> Ameise is sure cute! I am german, and when I read the name, I thought, hey, that looks just like Ameise, and then that was what you meant 😂. We pronounce it with emphasis on the A.
> What a size difference compared to Jake!


I don’t think I knew you were German!!

Thank you for correcting me! So it’s more like “AH-my-suh”? I used a translation app and it was hard to tell which syllable was supposed to be emphasized because of the way the recording sounded, so I just gave it my best guess lol. 😅


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Cute kids.
> 
> The snake, Ugg, be careful when it gets bigger, baby goats will be in trouble.


It’s just a ball python. ☺

Even full grown they don’t eat anything bigger than rats. They’re relatively small snakes.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Feira426 said:


> I don’t think I knew you were German!!
> 
> Thank you for correcting me! So it’s more like “AH-my-suh”? I used a translation app and it was hard to tell which syllable was supposed to be emphasized because of the way the recording sounded, so I just gave it my best guess lol. 😅


Yes, kind of like that. AH-my-zuh. 🐜


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Got some nice photos of Jake today!



























Plus this really sweet one of Finn. 🥰









And here’s little Ameise!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are all lovely! 🥰 Especially Ameise!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are growing up so fast! What little darlings. 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are all so cute. And I can’t get over Jake’s ears. So great!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I looove Jake’s long ears! Finn has some pretty fun ears too. He can move them in ways none of my other goats can. Kind of like a cat moves its ears. It’s hard to describe, but it’s adorable. I should try to get a video.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

New picture of Ameise!










She’s just the cutest!

Also... ugh, I couldn’t help myself you guys. Remember that red and black doeling? Hasi’s granddaughter? Well... she’s not here yet, but meet the newest addition to my little herd!










I just couldn’t resist! 😅 I’ll probably end up delaying my next buck purchase to make everything work out, but that’s okay. I’ve got a couple of friends with bucks I could potentially borrow this coming season.

So! Yeah, now I’ll have the unregisterables: Hasi, her daughter Ameise, and this granddaughter (who doesn’t have a name yet), and then the Mini Nubians: Suki, her daughter Katara and niece Yoshi, and little Pumpkin. Seven does! Goodness. We are really getting into this, haha. I love it!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ameise is my favourite! She is so cute!!! 🥰 
The new addition is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awwww so sweet!! How exciting!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Own that goat math! 😃 Ameise looks like she's turning into a beautiful young lady.🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Beautiful girls… who’s counting, anyway? 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwww! Congrats I knew you’d do it lol 😁😆🤣😉


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwww! Congrats I knew you’d do it lol 😁😆🤣😉

edit…don’t know why it double posted…sorry


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww all the kids are gorgeous! So glad you can keep them! 💞


----------

